# Overnighter Nov 7-8, Freeport



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Leaving Freeport about noon Tues with noon return on Wed. Fcst is for 3 ft seas (S 10-15) going out and dropping to about 1.5ft by noon Wed (S 5-10mph, front coming later in pm). Targeting yft. Need your own gear. Share fish, boat cleaning, and expenses. Dependable boat with electronics and safety gear. Send PM with phone # if interested.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Crew full (if weather allows)


----------

